# My wife laughed at me during sex...and another question



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

My wife and I were having sex last night and she laughed while I was orgasming.I was embarrassed but I actually thought it was kind of funny at the same time.When I mentioned it to my wife,she said something like you know you always make those funny faces during sex.But she never laughed.Anyway,I wanted to get some insight on that,and also,another question:Ladies,if you had to choose to only be able to have PIV sex for the rest of your life,or only be able to receive oral sex for the rest of your life,what would you choose,and why?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Was she laughing at you in a nasty way?

I have laughed when we try to do something and end up tangled up. But I love his response while he is having an O, it is amazing to see his expressions and hear the sounds he makes. 

As for the making a choice for life about what type of sex, irrelevant here because I want both forever.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

It was insensitive of her to laugh at your facial expression. Like Holland, I loved the expressions of a person so caught up in such an intense experience as the result of interaction with me. 

To the second question, I MUST have both. Not a happy camper if I get oral and no PIV.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

Holland said:


> Was she laughing at you in a nasty way?
> 
> I have laughed when we try to do something and end up tangled up. But I love his response while he is having an O, it is amazing to see his expressions and hear the sounds he makes.
> 
> As for the making a choice for life about what type of sex, irrelevant here because I want both forever.


She didn't laugh in a nasty way,she pretty much laughed in a normal way.And I'm very loud during sex as well,not just during orgasm.I thought it was kind of weird for her to laugh though.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

SaltInWound said:


> To the second question, I MUST have both. Not a happy camper if I get oral and no PIV.


I understand.But I'm talking about a hypothetical.Hypothetically,say you had to choose between only oral or only PIV sex for the rest of your life what would you choose and why?


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

Jack I said:


> I understand.But I'm talking about a hypothetical.Hypothetically,say you had to choose between only oral or only PIV sex for the rest of your life what would you choose and why?


I guess if I HAD to choose, it would have to be oral. Like most women, I can only orgasm through oral. However, after that, I feel like clawing the walls if I don't have PIV. That is why I need both.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

My husband makes faxes when he is really getting into it. I have giggled befor because he looks so serious he is cincentrating so hard....he is so cute! Some of us jusy have a funny bone that gets tickled. It supposed to be fun and big guy knows I would never giggle at him in a detagatory way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

mineforever said:


> My husband makes *faxes* when he is really getting into it.


I know this is a typo, but that is really multitasking!


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Jack I said:


> My wife and I were having sex last night and she laughed while I was orgasming.I was embarrassed but I actually thought it was kind of funny at the same time.When I mentioned it to my wife,she said something like you know you always make those funny faces during sex.But she never laughed.Anyway,I wanted to get some insight on that,and also,another question:Ladies,if you had to choose to only be able to have PIV sex for the rest of your life,or only be able to receive oral sex for the rest of your life,what would you choose,and why?


Oh wow I can't imagine laughing during that moment. Mostly because it's usually both of us at the same time so it is so intense and so europhic that the closest I get to laughing is a contented smile when that moment is over. 

For me if I had to choose it would be PIV because I don't have any experience with receiving oral, only giving.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

It's good to be able to laugh during sex! Sex is fun!

I had told my H about a woman who was trying to teacher her daughter something and she kept saying, "you're doing it wrong! You're doing it wrong!" Later that night we were having sex and Mr. Pink was rubbing me, but missing the spot. So I started laughing and in the same voice I had used earlier in the day relating the story said... "You're doing it wrong!" We both cracked up and now it's a phrase we use frequently during sex and we both crack up!


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

I laugh at my partner all the time during sex. It's never mean, just kind of an "I'm enjoying you, and you're making me happy" type thing. 

On the second question, if I never had to receive oral again it'd be too soon. PIV all the way.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I can see laughing during sex... there are all kinds of emotional highs during sex.. that's just one of them.

If it was not a mean laugh, then it was just an emotion that the sex brought out in her.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Was she laughing like it was funny.....or did she laugh loudly possibly out of embarrassment from you being loud??? Were you louder than usual? Either way, it seems a little inconsiderate to me. If my wife did this, I might be a little self conscious next time I orgasmed. 

I think you did the right thing...just laugh it off and roll with it. Keep it light and fun. 

As for your other question, my wife would choose oral sex. She says I am awesome at it, even giving her multiple orgasms at times. I figure she can also get a dildo if she could never do PIV again....to satisfy the "fullness craving". 

As a man, I vote for both!!!!!


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Like some of the previous posters, I have laughed with my husband during sex but not at him. Well there was the one time he got a serious leg cramp I was the only one laughing then.

I don't enjoy oral at all on me, so PIV forever.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> Was she laughing like it was funny.....or did she laugh loudly possibly out of embarrassment from you being loud??? Were you louder than usual? Either way, it seems a little inconsiderate to me. If my wife did this, I might be a little self conscious next time I orgasmed.


Yes,she laughed like it was funny.It pretty much seemed like a regular laugh.But I'm ALWAYS LOUD,every time.She never laughs.Thats why I thought it was weird.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> As for your other question, my wife would choose oral sex. She says I am awesome at it, even giving her multiple orgasms at times. I figure she can also get a dildo if she could never do PIV again....to satisfy the "fullness craving".
> 
> As a man, I vote for both!!!!!


Yeah I think my wife would choose oral as well.Probably because I suffer from premature ejaculation,lol.Do you think it's weird that all these women on TAM say they don't like receiving oral?That seems weird to me.I didn't know that there was such a thing as a woman not liking oral sex.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

Giro flee said:


> I don't enjoy oral at all on me, so PIV forever.


Why not?I honestly had never heard of a woman not liking oral sex on her.Maybe you could shed some light on that,I was sort of under the impression that nothing a man can do with his tongue on a woman's vagina feels bad.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Sure I've laughed during sex. We've both said or done things that made the other person giggle or laugh. It's all in good fun. Sex is supposed to be playful. It can be quick and dirty, slow and sensuous, even funny. Now if she cried during sex that would concern me, but it sounds like she was just caught up in the humor of the moment.


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

Sometimes laughter is a reflexive emotional response and does not mean the person is finding something amusing or mocking you.

And, Coffee Amore, I have sometimes cried during an orgasm, so that isn't necessarily something to worry about either.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Jack I said:


> Why not?I honestly had never heard of a woman not liking oral sex on her.Maybe you could shed some light on that,I was sort of under the impression that nothing a man can do with his tongue on a woman's vagina feels bad.


Wow, you've never heard of a woman like me? Ok we'll maybe not at all is overly harsh, if that was all there was I would do it. But the orgasms that I get from oral are usually not as satisfying as the ones I get from penetration, I also just don't like when he's way down there and I'm kinda by myself, it's hard to explain. Hubby will still do it every now and again cause he loves oral so much, and we'll do it for variety but I definitely could live w/o it.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Giro flee said:


> Wow, you've never heard of a woman like me? Ok we'll maybe not at all is overly harsh, if that was all there was I would do it. But the orgasms that I get from oral are usually not as satisfying as the ones I get from penetration, I also just don't like when he's way down there and I'm kinda by myself, it's hard to explain. Hubby will still do it every now and again cause he loves oral so much, and we'll do it for variety but I definitely could live w/o it.


And me too! I love to give it to him but don't want to receive it. He's fine with that but thinks i should try it at least once. No thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I am soooo lucky that my wife loves to receive oral from me. It is one of my favorite things in the world to do for her....and brings stronger orgasms than PIV....according to her. I am in heaven when my face is between her well toned, firm thighs!

She says many women don't orgasm from PIV alone...


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't think I've ever laughed at DH during sex...I may have mentioned afterwards that he was really loud or made a funny face and it was cute or whatever....but I wouldn't laugh at him.

I'd give up oral before PIV. I get intense multiple O's from PIV, soooo much better than oral. But oral is good too.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

committed4ever said:


> He's fine with that but thinks i should try it at least once. No thanks.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So whats your issue with it?You mean you've never ever had it done on you?


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Jack I said:


> So whats your issue with it?You mean you've never ever had it done on you?


Nope. My H and I had the sex talk before marriage. It would take too long to explain why but before marriage we were basically just sneaking sex because we both lived with our parents. He is the only man I have ever been with but he had been with multiple partners. 

Anyway we talked about expectations etc and I told him I wasn't looking forward to oral. He told me he didn’t like giving it because of the smell. So therefore he would not ask me to give it to him and we were fine without it. But I just felt like I wanted to give it to him no strings attached. I LOVE doing it for him and he loves receiving it. But I still feel too self conscious about him originally saying he didn’t like the taste or smell. I told him too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Jack I said:


> My wife and I were having sex last night and she laughed while I was orgasming.I was embarrassed but I actually thought it was kind of funny at the same time.When I mentioned it to my wife,she said something like you know you always make those funny faces during sex.But she never laughed.Anyway,I wanted to get some insight on that,and also,another question:Ladies,if you had to choose to only be able to have PIV sex for the rest of your life,or only be able to receive oral sex for the rest of your life,what would you choose,and why?


=/

Considering my wife and I used to fk each other's brains out and laugh at everything funny that happened due to familiarity with each other, laughing wasn't really a big deal and tbh I would have been more worried if she didn't laugh. Like hell, she cracked a fart instead of me during sex I laughed my fking ass off


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

We laugh all the time together.It makes sex even more fun than it already is.As long as it wasn't nasty or done in a way that made you feel hurt,then I see no harm
As far as the question you've posed,if I had to choose I would choose to have PIV.As much as I love receiving oral from SO,the feel of having him inside of me is too delicious and wonderful to give up forever.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

^ Proof that ScarletBegonias has farted in bed at least once 

Haha I'm kidding I'm kidding


----------



## BrokenVows (Oct 12, 2012)

Are you kidding me, choose between one or the other? No way, gotta have both  There's different sensations that are felt during both. IMO that's like saying to a man, if you had to choose only BJ's for the rest of your life or PIV, which would you choose?


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

BrokenVows said:


> IMO that's like saying to a man, if you had to choose only BJ's for the rest of your life or PIV, which would you choose?


Actually I think thats pretty easy.I would choose PIV,and I think a lot of men would.


----------



## IPoH (Jul 31, 2012)

We've laughed during sex, though I don't think it was ever in a malicious way. 
I could go w/o oral. H told me once a decade ago that he didn't like the way I tasted and now if he ever goes down I can't get past thinking about that to enjoy it anymore. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

IPoH said:


> We've laughed during sex, though I don't think it was ever in a malicious way.
> I could go w/o oral. *H told me once a decade ago that he didn't like the way I tasted and now if he ever goes down I can't get past thinking about that to enjoy it anymore*.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's a really dumb thing to say to a woman and can have lasting damage, as you've pointed out.

It does vary depending on a lot of things...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm tempted to write up a thread on bedroom manners in response


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> ^ Proof that ScarletBegonias has farted in bed at least once
> 
> Haha I'm kidding I'm kidding


If I had,it was silent but deadly 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vegasruby (Apr 30, 2013)

Jack I said:


> Ladies,if you had to choose to only be able to have PIV sex for the rest of your life,or only be able to receive oral sex for the rest of your life,what would you choose,and why?


Oral. Manual stimulation with oral is very nice. I do not orgasm from oral but I can with manual stimulation. It is time consuming though.

Now days I don't want to spend the time it takes to orgasm. I want to cum quick and be on my way.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

We both laugh spontaneously and also try to make the other person laugh. 

"What's wrong... is everything OK?" "Are you hurt?"


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

Assuming not mean spirited, nothing wrong with a little laughter. You should be close enough that sex doesn't have to be dead serious; you can just be yourselves.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Laughing isnt a bad thing in the manner that she did it! Its good that she is comfortable enough to let loose and laugh during that moment!

And id choose sex over oral. Oral is great, but I NEED penetration!


----------

